
Google confirms it uses dummy phone numbers to record calls with local services - trumped
https://www.thestar.com/vancouver/2019/01/21/google-confirms-it-uses-dummy-phone-numbers-to-record-calls-with-local-services.html
======
hnnh44
Is this even news? This has been common practice for 10+ years in online lead
generation businesses. I'm sure it's roots extend further back than even
that...

